# Need service for some General equipment



## plumber4578 (Jan 17, 2013)

I have a General jet machine and sewer camera that needs to be looked at. I was wondering if anyone knows of a service tech or company that would service the central PA/york county area. Thanks.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Go to any small engine/pressure washer shop. No jetter uses proprietary equipment.


----------



## plumber4578 (Jan 17, 2013)

sounds good. how about there camera's???


----------



## Gryphon Plumber (Jun 3, 2012)

Call The Cable Center. (800) 257-7209 They aren't local to you but their turn around time is extremely good right now. Prices are fair and they are a authorized General repair shop.


----------

